# Looking to adopt in Phoenix/Tempe AZ



## pigeonAZ (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi there -- looking for young pigeons, 1 or 2 would be fine, to adopt in Arizona. I have raised many feral pigeons, but have since moved to a place where there are none around. I miss the birds and would like to take care of them. Already have aviary. 

Thanks! 

(attached a photo of my feral friends)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You might contact this place and offer to adopt a couple that come to them.

http://www.fallenfeathers.org/contacts.html


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi there,

You might want to check out Palomacy's Rescue map (http://www.pigeonrescue.org/resource...ues-in-the-us/). They list several places in Arizona (as well as quite a few more in neighboring states).


----------



## Cindy1234$ (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi!
I thought that I would let you know that Fallen feathers does not have adoptions for pigeons. They only adopt out exotic birds like parrots etc. I too am looking for a female. I have a male feral that I have been taking care of for over a year. he is getting lonely without a mate or friend. If you happen to find anyone that adopts please post information so I too can find a mate for my little buddy. Thanks


----------

